# DIY Loudspeakers, Accuton Drivers, Digital (DSP) Active Crossover



## SirKevi (Jan 31, 2009)

I Don't Know if anybody has referenced this build but thought some of you might appreciate it




http://www.flickr.com/photos/hifis50


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Nice! :T


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

Those are DIY speakers???? :yikes: They're astonishing! Well, except for the mismatch on the veneer between the top and bottom sections of the cabinet (that looks awkward to me). But the craftsmanship is impeccable nonetheless.


----------

